# Which would you choose (obedience programs)



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You all may or may not know, I live in a very small town which is 15 miles away from a slightly bigger town (50k). Klamath has one super fantastic training facility with people who's top skill level is Utility. I have trained one dog to two legs on her UD title-Brandy. These people I train with are great, but there are only three who are actively showing in obedience. We get together every Saturday for training, but it is not a class, just everyone does their own thing. Every year we get awesome seminars that seem to become the "flavor of the year" type thing and I just don't like that. Yes, I will take ideas from these seminars, but I don't like the inconsistancy of training styles that this harbors. 

That said, here is my question to you. Are there any DVD programs a person with my training experience (let's call it advanced novice) can take a dog from Novice to Utility on a self taught basis? I guess what I am looking for is the most COMPLETE training program out there. Who are your favorites and why?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't had the opportunity to watch a lot of DVDs but I do like Janice Gunn.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Connie Cleveland! I have watched her videos and taken a few seminars and they are great! Definitely a complete program, starting with her philosophy and going up from there. I also like that she doesn't train the exercises in the same order as you see them in the classes. Example: She starts directed jumping early on. She also has a really detailed book, which I recommend as well. (As a side note, if you get the book, you will in fact see pictures of me and my dog Mocha in the "footwork" section.) She also has an internet program and I think that you can get a free preview to see if you like it. Oh, and she trained one of the best goldens in history, Eli. Can't go wrong. As you can tell, I'm a huge fan. I have trained with her a lot, and she took me and Mocha from Novice A to UD. 

I like Janice Gunn as well, but I haven't really watched any of her DVDs, so I don't know much about her program. She seems to be a pretty awesome trainer. You could also do some searching on Youtube. I know Connie and Janice have videos up there that you could check out. 

Those are all I have off the top of my head. I'll let you know if I think of more.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't found one trainer's methods that I stick to and feel like would make me a complete program. In books the closest I have found is Terri Arnold, whose books I think you already have. Adele Yunk's book is pretty detailed too.

I would say as far as DVD's go I do really like both Janice and Connie's programs, but I still feel like there would be a lot of gaps left if you went just by the DVD's. 

I highly recommend the Ring Test Obedience yahoo group, it's full of highly experience trainers that are willing to give advice. When I have a training problem with Flip I will often post a video to the list to get advice.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I highly recommend the Ring Test Obedience yahoo group, it's full of highly experience trainers that are willing to give advice. When I have a training problem with Flip I will often post a video to the list to get advice.


I have searched Yahoo Groups for this, and cannot find it. Can you give me a link?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a link to the ring tested yahoo group:

Ring-tested-Obedience : Ring-tested Obedience


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Here is a link to the ring tested yahoo group:
> 
> Ring-tested-Obedience : Ring-tested Obedience


Thanks for the link on this... 

I signed up a while ago when somebody mentioned it before but never got around to actually checking into it. And then forgot the name of the group. 

I'm still shy and weird about asking questions since logging in I recognized the names of some of my instructors and even people I've gone to class with. But I can learn by eavesdropping at least. :

About videos - I think I would look for a combination of videos. I've mainly been watching the videos on the trainer's websites or on youtube, and I think some have a better or clearer instructive style than others? Or use methods that make sense to me and don't require 10 steps to get a dog to learn something that normally only needs 2 steps. 

I was watching Janice Gunn's pot method (for example) and while I know people who use the method and have watched variations... it still made my brain hurt trying it out with my guy.  I'm sure I might really like other methods she uses to teach dogs, but when I hear her name I think about that pot. :no: 

Connie Cleveland is somebody I keep hearing about at class, and I think my instructors used her methods. 

Bridget Carlsen is somebody else I'm interested in buying her videos on motivation/attention with heel work. There is somebody I watched at a recent fun match train with her golden. Her golden was only 18 months old but had the same look as Bridget's dogs with the heeling (from what I've seen on her website). Her dog would work his heart out for tug games between exercises. This would be something different for me since I come from the "no tug games they ruin a dog's bite and teach clamping" camp. Maybe I wouldn't want to go whole hog into that, but I'm interested in dabbling.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the pot!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I love the pot!!!


Do you have a card to use it??? I'd be careful what you declare on the internet. :uhoh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

haha, gotta get through these days working with teens somehow 

Actually, I always think of potty pot when I say it. I kind of crack up everytime I tell the dogs to "get on the pot!"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I love the pot!!!


I wanted to love it too. But it worked out like the clicker touch board we were supposed to use at class to help train touch/go outs. Jacks would touch every where else besides that dang board. 

Same thing with front machines (a raised platform your dog is supposed to sit on to teach exact position). :no:


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The person I have enjoyed watching is Denise Fenzi. She posts lots of videos on youtube under dfenzi and she has a blog on: Denise Fenzi

I don't think she has any dvds yet but with her talent and motivation I suspect that could be in the future.
The great thing about Denise is she is a natural with dogs and is keen on building the relationship with your dog to get the best performance in the ring.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I would say as far as DVD's go I do really like both Janice and Connie's programs, but I still feel like there would be a lot of gaps left if you went just by the DVD's.


I agree with this. I think its hard to work just with DVDs, because they often don't include all the mistakes the dog could make and how to fix them. They might have the most common, but as we all know, dogs don't like to be "common." I worked a lot by myself using the DVDs, but I supplemented that with private lessons about once or twice a month. Training with a group of people is good for practice and having someone "be the judge." But I think its really important and super helpful to have a private lesson with just you and an instructor you trust. They see a lot of stuff you can't see. Unfortunately, a lot of this depends on who is near you. I drove 2.5 hours for my one hour lessons, and it was definitely worth it!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would definitely recommend Bridget Carlsen's DVDs. I'm fortunate that I live in IL and train with her on a regular basis. I do know that she has Video Lessons - you send her a video of you and your dog and tell her your issues. She will then respond with a plan tailored for you.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

mlopez said:


> I agree with this. I think its hard to work just with DVDs, because they often don't include all the mistakes the dog could make and how to fix them. They might have the most common, but as we all know, dogs don't like to be "common." I worked a lot by myself using the DVDs, but I supplemented that with private lessons about once or twice a month. Training with a group of people is good for practice and having someone "be the judge." But I think its really important and super helpful to have a private lesson with just you and an instructor you trust. They see a lot of stuff you can't see. Unfortunately, a lot of this depends on who is near you. I drove 2.5 hours for my one hour lessons, and it was definitely worth it!


Don't feel bad, I drive 3.5 hours for mine!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

rhondas said:


> I would definitely recommend Bridget Carlsen's DVDs. I'm fortunate that I live in IL and train with her on a regular basis. I do know that she has Video Lessons - you send her a video of you and your dog and tell her your issues. She will then respond with a plan tailored for you.


This is what I want to do! Haven't yet as I don't think I am even far enough along to send a video. 

Oh I am SO jealous you train with her regularly. I did her seminar last winter, she was awesome. She came back to MI in July I did not do that one as I wanted to work more. She is coming back again in 2012 I need to get that date on my calendar. I plan to come again. She had nice things to say about both my dogs. One is her grand dog, but she really liked Teddi and Teddi is my "special" dog so that made me proud. She said Teddi has a fabulous heel. We just need to work on attention and motivation.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You could visit me and we can do some training. I will teach you everything I know (which should take...oh maybe a hour or two).Then we can play and remember to bring a special someone for Titan to play with.. lol!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> You could visit me and we can do some training. I will teach you everything I know (which should take...oh maybe a hour or two).Then we can play and remember to bring a special someone for Titan to play with.. lol!


Forget it Laura! You're too slow, I'm calling it! When should I be there? I have a nice long summer break and some other decent breaks too! :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Forget it Laura! You're too slow, I'm calling it! When should I be there? I have a nice long summer break and some other decent breaks too! :


Whoa, whoa, whoa, back the cut-sie train up, how do you know I didn't IM Michelle first??? Besides, you are going to be spending all your time making goo goo eyes at Michelle's son, to be too interested in training. Meanwhile, she and I will be making Windy Ridge dogs into OTCH's!!!:311taunt-


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, back the cut-sie train up, how do you know I didn't IM Michelle first??? Besides, you are going to be spending all your time making goo goo eyes at Michelle's son, to be too interested in training. Meanwhile, she and I will be making Windy Ridge dogs into OTCH's!!!:311taunt-


Sorry Jodie.. those OTCH puppies come 1st...LOL!:::: 
Well you both should come visit for awhile..

No goo goo eyes .. sad to say we are moving son to Madison WI..On a good note we get to meet a potential Titan date..LOL.. Always love when I can combine good family time with great dog time..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I want an OTCH puppy...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I want an OTCH puppy...


You have one.. he just has to grow up! But I can put you on a puppy list... but you will have to narrow that dream list of girls...
Someone has to... I love a few of them..LOL and only one puppy for me....soonish...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I told you who my dream girl is. Wait, no, I told you who 16 of my dream girls are :uhoh:
But I think my heart is set on one now. Too bad I don't know if she will exist...


----------

